# Another preemptive meet thread...



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

One if these days this will go wrong, and I'll end up not getting the girl I introduce, but ho hum..!

Recently at work, we had 4 girls come in. Unlike previously, they've actually been a variety of colours, and I've maybe fallen in love with one in particular. Talking to my wife tonight, we've decided I'm going to go and buy her tomorrow afternoon 

So, without further ado, let me introduce Lily  she's the one on the left 










P.s. as I'm no good with markings/colours, please feel free to me know what she is 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

She looks roan^_^


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

I would also say a roan. Her marking is a blaze.
She's pretty!


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

So cute! No good with colors so pay no attention to my post if you want color.


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

I just got home with little Lily 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

Aww.. She's so pretty. So how is she doing? I wish they had roan colored rats here.


----------



## hybanana (Jan 27, 2012)

Aw she's a roan blaze. I've been dying for a blaze! I think they're the cutiest!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Awe  I'm jealous I want a blaze rat 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

Little and large  (this size difference is why she's not going in with the other girls for a while...)









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Endgame (Dec 21, 2013)

Haha, looks cute..And certainly looks Roan.


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

saratherussiandog said:


> Aww.. She's so pretty. So how is she doing? I wish they had roan colored rats here.


She's fine  she spent the first night hiding, and most of the next day - but we brought her cage to where we had the other girls out, and she immediately brightened up - they'll climb on the bars, so will she . Since then she's been out and about, and the other night I bit the bullet, grabbed her, and held her. She screeched and struggled (yet no fear pooing...) For five minutes, then calmed right down 

She's still pretty wriggly, but she's actually less of a grump about being picked up than Poppy 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Awww my dream rat! I wish they were more common here in the states. Shes gorgeous


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

Lily loves her new massive wheel 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

